# Steering Wheels!



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*
Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=390108&view=findpost&p=10573975\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=10573975</a>*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*More Designs Will be coming Shortly!!*


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 4 2008, 07:24 PM~10574269
> *
> Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :
> 
> ...


*beautiful uce*


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

damn those are hella nice


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+May 5 2008, 02:47 AM~10576799-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

WAY TO STEP THE GAME UP JAS!!!
PURO


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 5 2008, 05:36 PM~10580944
> *WAY TO STEP THE GAME UP JAS!!!
> PURO
> *



All about Quality Bro, no Half assin' Here!! :biggrin:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

cuanto?meng lo quiero


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@May 5 2008, 11:07 PM~10583862
> *cuanto?meng lo quiero
> *


Did you get the PM/Email?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT Homies!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

JASSSS!!!
WUT UP?
P :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 7 2008, 12:12 AM~10594955
> *JASSSS!!!
> WUT UP?
> P :biggrin:
> *


Dayum Homie..You justas bad as me..don't you ever Sleep...I guess you workin' 24 hours Shift Like Me!!!

Just Remember..What you Put in is What you Get Out!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 7 2008, 01:27 AM~10595644
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

now thats the shyt.old skool caddy symbol.and not a flat grip


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 7 2008, 02:43 AM~10596286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 5 2008, 04:04 PM~10581167
> *All about Quality Bro, no Half assin' Here!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@May 7 2008, 08:18 AM~10596894
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Darin, What's really good Bro!! Been a Minute Still!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

make a chevy and impala one, i want to see how would they look. 

dont say i have to pay for it because someone is bound to pay for that


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 7 2008, 11:38 PM~10604417
> *make a chevy and impala one, i want to see how would they look.
> 
> dont say i have to pay for it because someone is bound to pay for that
> *



Any Particular Part of the Chevy One? The Flags like on teh 59'...I been working on that one, The Bowtie, Nice but some might say Simple, Impala, SS Style with the Deer above, or te Impala Deer Right Across with 2 mounting points?

Limited Only by Your Imagination 

Working on More designs as we speak!!

If Ya need something Special LMK!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good Jas...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 7 2008, 11:47 PM~10604512
> *looking good Jas...
> *



HEY DAVE!! What's really Good Bro..I'ma Have cple Thing for you to Look at Shortly!!


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 4 2008, 08:24 PM~10574269
> *
> Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :
> 
> ...


*
Nice steering wheels Jas!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2008, 11:25 AM~10606986
> *Nice steering wheels Jas!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Fessor!! How's the Car Comin' Anything MAJOR goin' On??? :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 8 2008, 10:02 AM~10607307
> *Thanks Fessor!!  How's the Car Comin' Anything MAJOR goin' On???  :biggrin:
> *


Everything thatz goin' on is major!!!  I might have to get me one of those steering wheels too!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 8 2008, 04:09 PM~10609167
> *Everything thatz goin' on is major!!!   I might have to get me one of those steering wheels too!!!
> *


*
Yea Yeah!!!

Holla If Ya Hear Me, I Got The Hook-Up!!* :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 8 2008, 09:56 PM~10611609
> *TTT
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

please pm me a price for the wood grain one, thanks


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

how much is the skull one and also how many inches is it ? is it possible to get a toyota one made ?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY+May 8 2008, 11:03 PM~10612054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pm Sent & Everything is possible..do you have an Air Bag?? Year, Make, Model?

Wheels are 14" Dia


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 9 2008, 10:10 AM~10614654
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Foto Mike (Nov 20, 2007)

Pm me a price for the white cover with a lincoln emblem in the mid.Like the caddy one just with lincoln.Preciate that


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@May 10 2008, 11:33 AM~10622698
> *Pm me a price for the white cover with a lincoln emblem in the mid.Like the caddy one just with lincoln.Preciate that
> *


PM Sent Bro!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

Any New Designs????


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@May 11 2008, 04:47 PM~10630335
> *Any New Designs????
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@May 11 2008, 07:06 PM~10631212
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *



WTF???
They think one can just push a button Jas???
Anything original takes time guys.
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+May 11 2008, 07:47 PM~10630335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was That Easy as pushin' a Magic Button I'd have Parts all over da Place!!!

It's All Good Bro...Leave them Wantin' More!! 

It Encourages me to do more!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 12 2008, 11:38 PM~10640402
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

????$$$$$$ with black grip... 

want the cadillac emblem in place of the horn button and the V under it going the length from side to side....

number 2
http://caddyinfo.ipbhost.com/index.php?act...ter&f=3&t=14911


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@May 14 2008, 11:16 AM~10652568
> *????$$$$$$ with black grip...
> 
> want the cadillac emblem in place of the horn button and the V under it going the length from side to side....
> ...



Sent you PM Homie!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTT  *


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 4 2008, 10:24 PM~10574269
> *
> Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :
> 
> ...


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 4 2008, 07:24 PM~10574269
> *
> Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :
> 
> ...


*

:0 :0 NICE WORK BRO....*


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

bet they can't make one of these..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 10:15 PM~10674278
> *bet they can't make one of these..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@May 16 2008, 11:15 PM~10674278
> *bet they can't make one of these..
> 
> 
> ...


actually there is a website you can hold that whole dash and steering wheel 

http://www.knightreplicas.com/interior_par...itt_and_ka.html


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cripn8ez+May 16 2008, 10:45 PM~10673766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

ttt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

how much for the cadi and wood grain


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLACK CHERRY_@May 19 2008, 10:18 PM~10691053
> *how much for the cadi and wood grain
> *


Sent You a PM Homie!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 27 2008, 04:30 PM~10747009
> *TTT!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

NEW PICS COMIN THIS WEEKEND!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

could you guys make one with an oldsmobile jet in it? lets see some pics if you have them and how much would that cost?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@May 30 2008, 03:07 PM~10771697
> *could you guys make one with an oldsmobile jet in it? lets see some pics if you have them and how much would that cost?
> *



Fo Sho Homie!!! We Can make anything you Want!!!

Sent You a PM!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*New Wheel Design!!! & Pics!!!*


----------



## vertex (Jun 3, 2002)

that caddy steering wheel makes me want to buy a caddy.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vertex_@May 31 2008, 03:14 PM~10778012
> *that caddy steering wheel makes me want to buy a caddy.
> *



LOL...Thanks Homie!!! Me Too :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTT * :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!! How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 31 2008, 01:11 PM~10777997
> *New Wheel Design!!! & Pics!!!
> 
> 
> ...



^^ :biggrin: :biggrin: Mine??

saweeeeeet looks great!!


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 31 2008, 01:11 PM~10777997
> *New Wheel Design!!! & Pics!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn i wish that was mine..... oh wait it is! damn turned out great, i'll throw up some pics when it's in the ride


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jun 3 2008, 12:19 AM~10784204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys!! Can't wait to see teh Install Pics!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's a better pic!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

BADASS work man!

Nothing but top quality comes out of his shop!! The only place I go when I need parts cut out.
As the old saying goes *" You get what you pay for!"*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Jun 7 2008, 11:55 AM~10818310
> *BADASS work man!
> 
> Nothing but top quality comes out of his shop!! The only place I go when I need parts cut out.
> ...



Hey Darin!! Thanks Homie!! Glad I can be of Assistance to you with those Badass Bike & Bike Parts you Putting out!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTT  *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got mine yesterday!..... DAMN!!!!!
great looking wheel, chrome is perfect, leather looks great!!
thanks once again for this bad ass wheel!! ill be getting more work from you!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan+Jun 11 2008, 07:37 PM~10848724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Up Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jun 10 2008, 12:20 PM~10837506
> *i'm happy you and A.P. made it back safety uso it was blast kick it and rappin with uso you two are some of the coolest uso i've ever met onelove to my canada USO!!!!!!JAH BLESS
> 
> 
> ...


My USO!! Much Love and Respect! I knew I was gonna be Down So no mater how far we had to go we were gonna Hook-up with our USO! 

Your Deep USO, and Your getting in to the Lowrider Hall of Fame was Long Over Due! 

Your Kindness and Generosity was Far Beyound what A.P. Expected, But I knew, you my USO!! 

All the USO's we met up with, Your Famliy and everyone else was more than worth the Trip Down!

Now it's Your Turn USO to make that Trip up here so we can Show you the same Respect!!!

OneLove USO!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 11 2008, 06:37 PM~10848724
> *got mine yesterday!..... DAMN!!!!!
> great looking wheel, chrome is perfect, leather looks great!!
> thanks once again for this bad ass wheel!! ill be getting more work from you!!
> ...


Hey Jas I didnt get any flyers in my shipment   :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 16 2008, 12:53 AM~10876954
> *Hey Jas I didnt get any flyers in my shipment      :biggrin:
> *



Good Eyes Homie, The White One ain't Mine, it was added after reaching final destination, the only one we had inthere was teh LOWRIDER SUPREME flyer, the Brown one in the corner.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 19 2008, 04:29 PM~10906816
> *
> *


*
PUUUUURRRROOOOOOO!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SCRAPE IS CLOSER AND CLOSER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 21 2008, 07:26 PM~10921152
> *SCRAPE IS CLOSER AND CLOSER!!! :biggrin:
> *



Dayum I Know..got to get everything ready !!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY JAS CHON HERE


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:wave: GOOD WORK


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78+Jun 22 2008, 09:52 AM~10924078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey CHON!! :cheesy: What's reallyGodo Brother, How you boys doin in CHI-TOWN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, design & Fabrication Shop serving A wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

In business Since 1979!!

We Handle and Control All our Own Work and Do Not Sub Work Out!!

The only way to have a Quality Proiduct is to Control it from Start to Finish 100%!!

Plaques, We cut on Our Laser or Water Jet Depending on the Design & Requirements.

Custom Machining Done on our CNC machines

Custom Fabrication, Designing & MFG In-House

Welding: MIG, TIG, ARC, SPOT

All Work Done In-House!!  How many others can say that??

We Quote parts to Others that sell as thier own.

We are the Professionals!

We'll be here when you call!*

*Now why would you buy a Raw Plaque designed by one person, Cut by another, Shipped to a third Party Plater and then to you. Additional Shipping costs all over the place, The guy who sold it to you can't control when the parts get done cause it's not his machines or company, He don't know how the Chroming turned out cause he wasn't there to inspect before ship. So how do you know what your really Buying???? Think about it* 

*Links in Sig to other products or just chk my posted threads.*

Lowrider Plaques
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


*Any questions, Call Any Time 416-731-8733

Jas Chohan
CCF Custom Fabrications
Chohan Machine Tools
CMT Pipe Fittings
Nutek Kreationz*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT HomiesS!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

SCRAPE SOON COMETH ALL!!


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

nice, looks high quality


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jun 27 2008, 03:01 PM~10964285
> *nice, looks high quality
> *


Thanks! We take great Pride in our Work, have been SINCE 1979!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78+Jun 28 2008, 09:05 AM~10968747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What Up Homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 28 2008, 09:39 PM~10971642
> *What Up Homies!!  :biggrin:
> *


Not Much Homie, you? :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

MORNING CARNALES!
PURO


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCRAPE JULY 2OTH DON'T MISS IT!!!
CCF CUSTOMS WILL BE THERE!!!! :0 :0 

COME BY OUR BOOTH & CHK US OUT!!! :biggrin:  
*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 12 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SCRAPE IS ONLY 5 DAYS AWAY!!! * :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Matching Steering Wheel and Pump Plate!!




















*More Pump Plates Here!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=11110317


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

CCF MONSTER 36" MULTI LAYER SHOP PLAQUE!











LOWRIDER SUPREME MONSTER 48" SHP PLAQUE!!!



















More Pics comin next cple days!!


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetrider_@Jul 22 2008, 01:01 PM~11148090
> *
> *



What's really Good Homie!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## DEWEY (Jan 27, 2003)

how much for a car club logo wheel


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locodewey_@Jul 31 2008, 11:28 AM~11223400
> *how much for a car club logo wheel
> *


Sent you a PM Homie!


----------



## different (Jun 27, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by different_@Aug 6 2008, 05:39 PM~11276426
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What's really good Steve-O!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Aug 7 2008, 11:16 PM~11289417
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 28 2008, 08:27 PM~11466252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn we were just talking about that yesterday, lookin real good homie.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD JAS!!!
PURO


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin: REAL NICE JAS


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biggy+Aug 29 2008, 01:51 AM~11468307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Chon!! What's Really Good Bro!! Thanks!! Hitém Wheel... think about it


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

im gettin one of theres one day..
but i forgot to ask.. does the wheel come with the adapter for the columm


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 2 2008, 01:37 PM~11497352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Our Sheels Come with Your Choice of Leather or Wood Grain Wrap! Horn Button, Adaptor, And Chrome Wheel!!!

You can get the Leatehr or Woodgrain Wrap OR Get our Custom Full Chrome Ring Wheel!!!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Sep 4 2008, 05:15 PM~11518986
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *



Thanks Homie!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 4 2008, 09:50 PM~11521150
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



What's really good Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

we working on a new design..coomin soon! :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Chk out our other threads!!*

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2008, 11:28 AM~11674232
> *t t t
> *


----------



## sicko87 (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 23 2008, 08:28 AM~11674232
> *X2
> 
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Sep 24 2008, 03:57 PM~11687044
> *X2
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Ma Homie For Overseas!!!! Post up some pics of your ride, woudl love to see how ya'all do it over there


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

how much for the monte carlo design half wrap and solid prices please


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 24 2008, 06:50 PM~11688770
> *how much for the monte carlo design half wrap and solid prices please ??
> *



Sent youa PM Homie!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

I just spent 3-4 hours at Pure XtC's shop in Toronto this past weekend and I got to tell you that this shop is huge and Jas is a very professionnal hard working individual...You cannot have a better more qualified person to make all the custom parts you need!!! I've done a ton of buisiness with this guy and it was always great service and quality service!!! This is not a paid advertisement either :biggrin: I pay for everything I get done there but I really appreciate doing buisiness with a straight up guy like Jas on all level Real talk!!!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 4 2008, 10:29 AM~11516717
> *Our Sheels Come with Your Choice of Leather or Wood Grain Wrap!  Horn Button, Adaptor, And Chrome Wheel!!!
> 
> You can get the Leatehr or Woodgrain Wrap OR Get our Custom Full Chrome Ring Wheel!!!
> ...



:0 :0 :0 nice


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malibuzback_@Sep 29 2008, 10:39 PM~11733279
> *:0  :0  :0  nice
> *



thanks Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SUP YA'ALL

JUST HEADS UP FOR EVERYONE CCF WILL BE IN VEAGS FOR THE SUPER SHOW!!! 

NOT WITH A BOOTH BUT A SPECTATOR CHKING OUT ALL TEH BADASS RIDES!!!

HIT ME UP IF YOUR DOWN THERE AND WE CAN KICK IT!!

#'S IN THE SIG 

BE IN TOWN ON THE EVE OF THE 9TH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:  *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

still no impala steering wheel? :angry:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 10:47 PM~11755019
> *still no impala steering wheel?  :angry:
> *



Just Say the Word Bro and you Know I'll Do It!! Say It!!! I Dare You!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 1 2008, 09:56 PM~11755117
> *Just Say the Word Bro and you Know I'll Do It!!  Say It!!! I Dare You!!!    :biggrin:
> *


naw.. you probably skurred to do a steering wheel for impalas.. :ugh:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 11:12 PM~11755314
> *naw.. you probably skurred to do a steering wheel for impalas..      :ugh:
> *



That sounds Like a Challenge :0 

after Vegas show I'll do some more designs.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

WHATS UP JAS GOT ANY THING FOR MY 68' IMPALA


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 1 2008, 10:21 PM~11755428
> *That sounds Like a Challenge  :0
> 
> after Vegas show I'll do some more designs.
> *


yeah you skurred to make one that looks like this.. but in like a 12.5" for a grant adapter.. and even more skurred to let me have prototype for free..


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 1 2008, 11:25 PM~11755475
> *yeah you skurred to make one that looks like this.. but in like a 12.5"  for a grant adapter..      and even more skurred to let me have prototype for free..
> 
> 
> ...



12.5...hmm..rigth now I be doin 14' and 14.5"...Grant is not a prob, neither is Budnik 

Now Prototype for Free...I might e Skurred on that one 

J


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

HOW MUCH FOR ONE LIKE THAT ONE HOMIE


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX+Oct 1 2008, 11:24 PM~11755457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THNX!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 3 2008, 11:40 PM~11774917
> *12.5...hmm..rigth now I be doin 14' and 14.5"...Grant is not a prob, neither is Budnik
> 
> Now Prototype for Free...I might e Skurred on that one
> ...


ok ok skurry ass.. i'll pay shipping. just to help you out!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Oct 6 2008, 09:08 PM~11796010
> *ok ok skurry ass.. i'll pay shipping.    just to help  you out!
> *



Let me make the Wheel after Super Show and Then We'll Talk Homei!!  :biggrin: 

____________________________________________________________

*SNEAK PEAK!!!! :0 *


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 3 2008, 07:57 PM~10791414
> *Here's a better pic!
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: 

that's some nice work


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxclassic_@Oct 7 2008, 02:01 PM~11802019
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> that's some nice work
> *



Thansk Homei!!


----------



## SSMOKIN95 (Sep 29, 2008)

Whats the price on the 14" Impala deer wheel? wood grain or grey leather wrap? :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh shit! that cadillac wheel is nice! to bad i need one with an air bag.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SSMOKIN95_@Oct 11 2008, 06:23 PM~11839186
> *Whats the price on the 14" Impala deer wheel? wood grain or grey leather wrap? :biggrin:
> *


Sent ya PM homie!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 11 2008, 10:45 PM~11840516
> *Oh shit! that cadillac wheel is nice! to bad i need one with an air bag.
> *


Don't have Airbag one yet..will be looking ito it in the near future


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Just wanted to share with the fine folks the PLACA We did for Rob Vanderslice that some peeps did not get to see.by PURO & CCF CUSTOMS at the Super Show. 

This is the Next Level Of Plaques!!! 7-Layers, Not Just Flat, this is Poppin'!!! 

Curved Letters

High Gloss Powdercoated Backing and Base Platform!!

Chrome, Gold Match, Copper!!!!

More Krazy Chit to Come from CCF and Puro!!! *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF CUSTOMS T-SHIRTS AVAILABLE!!!

THESE ARE THE FIRST SET AND WE HAVE A CPLE MORE DESIGNS IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW!!!!

IF INTERESTED PM ME!!!*


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 18 2008, 02:18 PM~11903359
> *CCF CUSTOMS T-SHIRTS AVAILABLE!!!
> 
> THESE ARE THE FIRST SET AND WE HAVE A CPLE MORE DESIGNS IN PROCESS RIGHT NOW!!!!
> ...


hmmmmmmm maybe a custom CCF steering wheel for your truck


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Oct 19 2008, 01:56 AM~11907381
> *hmmmmmmm maybe a custom CCF steering wheel for your truck
> *



Fodo For Thought...but I like my Navi Wood and Leather one with all the Controls... :biggrin: 

Probally for the lo though..it woudl work better with the car theme...truck theme is already set


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

how much for the full chrome cadillac one and does it come with all acc. to put on my car?? pm me homie


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Oct 19 2008, 01:13 PM~11909310
> *how much for the full chrome cadillac one and does it come with all acc. to put on my car?? pm me homie
> *


Hey homie!! 

Comes with all components ready to install!!

PM ME WITH YOUR CAR DEATILS!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, *mr.fisheye*

What's really good TRAVIS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 22 2008, 06:20 PM~11944737
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Pure Xtc, mr.fisheye
> 
> ...


WHATS CRACKIN JAS!!!...DAM DOG U MOFO'S GOT THE METAL WERKS GAME ON LOCK DOGG.... :biggrin: 

GUESS WHAT IM ORDERING FROM YOU :biggrin: 

STEERING WHEEL,OPTIMA BATT COVERS, PLAQUES, CHIP FOR MY KNOCKOFF'S...WHEN IM READY HOMIE...IM SENDING IT YOUR WAY PLAYA!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 22 2008, 09:26 PM~11944813
> *WHATS CRACKIN JAS!!!...DAM DOG U MOFO'S GOT THE METAL WERKS GAME ON LOCK DOGG.... :biggrin:
> 
> GUESS WHAT IM ORDERING FROM YOU :biggrin:
> ...


*No Prob Bro!!! We Got You Covered!!!! 

Att CCF We make your Dreams Reality!!!

Respect Carnal!!*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 22 2008, 06:28 PM~11944846
> *No Prob Bro!!! We Got You Covered!!!!
> 
> Att CCF We make your Dreams Reality!!!
> ...


NO THANK YOU MAN......I STILL CANT STOP LOOKIN AT THE VANDERSLICE PLAQUE... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11945055
> *NO THANK YOU MAN......I STILL CANT STOP LOOKIN AT THE VANDERSLICE PLAQUE... :biggrin:
> *


I know what you mean..I love That Thing..we alomost couldn't hand it over :0  

just wondering..where do you guys have it sitting now?? :biggrin:  

Post up a Pic!


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 22 2008, 09:41 PM~11945055
> *NO THANK YOU MAN......I STILL CANT STOP LOOKIN AT THE VANDERSLICE PLAQUE... :biggrin:
> *


that is a work of art


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

how come yall dont make plaques like this? they look better


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

That's a different process homie!
That would be what is called a cast placa. Which is what they used to do back in the day and some peeps still like that look too. Just depends what yo want. We can do these too.
PURO


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 23 2008, 11:44 AM~11950941
> *That's a different process homie!
> That would be what is called a cast placa. Which is what they used to do back in the day and some peeps still like that look too. Just depends what yo want. We can do these too.
> PURO
> *


 :0 i like the cast plaques better i remeber asking jas about a while back


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

TTT for good solid quality work!!!!!!!


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 22 2008, 06:58 PM~11945280
> *I know what you mean..I love That Thing..we alomost couldn't hand it over  :0
> 
> just wondering..where do you guys have it sitting now??  :biggrin:
> ...


rob sleeps with it lol jk....to be honest bro i aint been to the shop since vegas....its over there im sure of it...just been takin some downtime...it has been a crazy year lol :biggrin: ...once i go ill shoot some your way


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 6 2008, 11:43 PM~10596286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yo jas...quick question...im in the middle of doing my lincoln....what would a lincoln wheel run.....might even have a homie who might want a caddy one..im askin now :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala65+Oct 23 2008, 12:23 PM~11950756-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a Prob Homie..PM me all your Car Info, Year, Make, Model..etc and I'll put something together for you!! and your boys info to!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

* TTMFT!! *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!

WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!

PICS AND COMENTS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!!

ANY PICS YOU HAVE OF & WITH THE WORK AND COMMENTS CAN BE PM'S TO ME, POSTED HERE OR SENT TO OUR EMAIL ADDY,: [email protected]

MUCH APPRECIATED!!!! WITHOUT YA'ALL WE WOULDN'T BE HERE!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:04 AM~12004228
> *BIG REQUEST GOING OUT TO ANY AND ALL OF OUR CUSTOMERS AND FRIENDS!!!!
> 
> WE NEED TESTIMONIALS FOR OUR WEBSITE!!!!!
> ...



VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS...GOTS YOU SON!!!!! GIVE ME A FEW DAYS...IM CONCENTRAITING ON PURO PHOTOSHOOT...MAYBE ILL SNEAK IN A LIL PHOTOSHOOT FOR YOUR PLAQUE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

CUZ CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH YOUR PRODUCT HOMIE...ILL PUT MONEY UP!!! :0 :0 YEAH I SAID IT!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 29 2008, 07:31 PM~12008723
> *VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS...GOTS YOU SON!!!!! GIVE ME A FEW DAYS...IM CONCENTRAITING ON PURO PHOTOSHOOT...MAYBE ILL SNEAK IN A LIL PHOTOSHOOT FOR YOUR PLAQUE!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> CUZ CANT NOBODY FUCK WITH YOUR PRODUCT HOMIE...ILL PUT MONEY UP!!!  :0  :0 YEAH I SAID IT!!!!*



YEAH..WHAT HE SAID!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 30 2008, 08:10 PM~12019445
> *TTT
> *


*^^^^^*  :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

What's really good Lay it LOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Nov 9 2008, 09:13 PM~12107639
> *
> *



Sup BUBS!!


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 10 2008, 11:19 AM~12111463
> *Sup BUBS!!
> *


jus trying to make some paper you know


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Nov 11 2008, 12:49 AM~12120877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got It And replied!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

* Chk out our other threads too!! *

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 23 2008, 11:44 AM~11950941
> *That's a different process homie!
> That would be what is called a cast placa. Which is what they used to do back in the day and some peeps still like that look too. Just depends what yo want. We can do these too.
> PURO
> *


whats up with that avatar....i want the tee!!! black out hte eyes for me..lol


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 11 2008, 08:52 PM~12129130
> *whats up with that avatar....i want the tee!!! black out hte eyes for me..lol
> *



That design is Badass!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TCaddyDLR (Oct 30, 2008)

Could you do any powder coat options the the emblems?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TCaddyDLR_@Nov 14 2008, 01:42 AM~12153355
> *Could you do any powder coat options the the emblems?
> *



For Steering Wheels? If so we can.

What Colour?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 14 2008, 08:43 AM~12154258
> *For Steering Wheels?  If so we can.
> 
> What Colour?
> *


???? $$$$$


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 01:10 PM~12171008
> *???? $$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


JAS CAN DO THAT!!!! BE BADASS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 12:10 PM~12171008
> *???? $$$$$
> 
> 
> ...


??????????


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 16 2008, 12:10 PM~12171008
> *???? $$$$$
> 
> 
> ...



sorry bro..just been really busy..sent you a PM!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

any lincoln wheels?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Nov 25 2008, 02:08 PM~12254305
> *any lincoln wheels?
> *


Haven't made any up yet but I we can. When you want it!?! 

I think I'll have to post some Wheel Design for ya'all to chk out!


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

kidda yaar, almost ready to have you make me that steering wheel for my acura.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Nov 27 2008, 11:13 PM~12278673
> *kidda yaar, almost ready to have you make me that steering wheel for my acura.
> *



wHAT uP bOBBY!!! Whenever your ready bro we're Ready!!

You get your Turkey on Tonight!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123 (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Nov 28 2008, 04:56 PM~12282646
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

For all those taht has asked:

Caddy Wheel, Your Choice of Leather or Burl Wood Wrap: $450 = Shipping

Complete Set Ready to Install!!


----------



## luxurylows (Nov 14, 2002)

T
T
T
This cat will get you lookin right... Thanks again homie.. Still lovin this wheel


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luxurylows_@Dec 3 2008, 03:35 PM~12324857
> *T
> T
> T
> ...



Ah Shit!!! I love That Pic Bro!! Brings A smile to my face everytime I see it!!

PPL ask me Why I do this shit...It's Homies Like you that I do It for!!

I Love This Shit!!! :biggrin: 

Respect!!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

how much would a lincoln emblem one be with the wood ring?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Dec 3 2008, 10:52 PM~12329352
> *how much would a lincoln emblem one be with the wood ring?
> *



Your looking at $450 + shipping


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Dec 6 2008, 01:21 PM~12353108
> *
> *



I'm here just been busy bro!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 16 2008, 11:13 PM~12450845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


weird looking weed plant :uh:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Dec 16 2008, 11:16 PM~12450887
> *weird looking weed plant  :uh:
> *



Canadian Weed!?!?!?!


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 16 2008, 11:54 PM~12451350
> *Canadian Weed!?!?!?!
> *


no wonder ya'll talk funny ah :uh:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

hmmmm.... might have to add one of these wheels to our next order homie. whassup jas?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 17 2008, 12:11 AM~12451567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Nick!! What's really Good Fam!!! How's thing down your way Brother!!!

Need a Wheel..sure..We Fix!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 17 2008, 12:29 AM~12451839
> *No...It's EH???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Hey Nick!! What's really Good Fam!!!  How's thing down your way Brother!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc+Dec 16 2008, 09:29 PM~12451839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol. :rofl:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8+Dec 17 2008, 01:40 AM~12452551-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 93CADILLAQ (Mar 14, 2005)

How much for one like this shipped to 48507?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93CADILLAQ_@Dec 19 2008, 04:39 PM~12477251
> *
> 
> 
> ...



PM Sent!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Dec 19 2008, 09:23 PM~12479424
> *TTT
> *


EH CARNAL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme_@Dec 30 2008, 01:10 AM~12557269
> *ttt
> *



Sup Fam!!


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

how much for the caddy with woodgrain shipped to 60506?


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93_@Dec 30 2008, 04:25 PM~12563035
> *how much for the caddy with woodgrain shipped to 60506?
> *



x2 but shipped to 89031 and price for the other caddy symbol one but with a different color. not that off white color. thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GTMILKWEED93+Dec 30 2008, 07:25 PM~12563035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM's Sent!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Jan 8 2009, 12:02 PM~12642298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
What Up Fam!!!!* :biggrin:  

*

From my Trip Last Feb, where I will be going again this Feb!!*


----------



## 85supreme (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 8 2009, 11:31 PM~12647460
> *
> What Up Fam!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Jas That\s a Whole lotta GREEN!!!


----------



## lowlow619 (Apr 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 8 2009, 07:31 PM~12647460
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 where is that?!?!?!?


----------



## rollnlo84olds (Sep 17, 2007)

Whats up Jas,looking foward to getting our logo steering wheel :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85supreme+Jan 11 2009, 09:30 PM~12673308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goona look Badass Bro!! Layout will be done shortly!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 8 2009, 08:31 PM~12647460
> *
> What Up Fam!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


    :420: :420: :420: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 


*daaayyyyum jas...thats shit is dope *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

yo i want to order 3 plaques soon....real soon












*like this but just the words...not the background image!!



but could make a sick steering wheel!!!* :0 :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 15 2009, 12:54 PM~12712863
> *      :420:  :420:  :420:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> like this but just the words...not the background image!!
> but could make a sick steering wheel!!!</span> :0  :0
> *


*


SWEET!! No Prob Bro...Just Say the Word Travis!!  *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2009, 11:00 AM~12712906
> *LOL  Nice.. I knew you'd apprciate that!!!  I'ma take a hell of alot more pics when i go this time.
> SWEET!!  No Prob Bro...Just Say the Word Travis!!
> *


lets do this bro, serious im ready to roll....pm on what u need etc... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 15 2009, 01:03 PM~12712921
> *lets do this bro, serious im ready to roll....pm on what u need etc... :biggrin:
> *



Pm Sent Bro!


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

You have one with a lincoln star ??? Or a lincoln period


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jan 15 2009, 01:15 PM~12714069
> *Pm Sent Bro!
> *


send me prices bro  i need one for a 95 caddi


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob+Jan 15 2009, 06:44 PM~12715851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PM Sent!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Awesome work homie!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1SICK8T4_@Jan 20 2009, 08:08 PM~12764153
> *Awesome work homie!!!
> *



Thanks so Much Brother!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE*


CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO!!! :biggrin: 

SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

any new style caddy sign with the leather on it or wood look..???

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Jan 22 2009, 07:19 PM~12785125
> *any new style caddy sign with the leather on it or wood look..???
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



hEY bROTEHR!!

DON'T HAVE ONE MADE UP BUT WE CAN!! LMK..SEND ME A pm TO DISCUSS FURTHER!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*LINK TO NEW RAFFLE!!!*

CCF SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE #2


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMT FROM THE OTHER SIDE OF THE WORLD WHERE THIS PICS WAS TAKEN*


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he
T op


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Feb 12 2009, 01:55 PM~12983791
> *T o
> T he
> T op
> *



Respect Brother!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 15 2009, 11:00 AM~13008000
> *TTT
> *


What's Really Good Carnal!!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

any designs for a cutlass supreme???


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chackbayplaya_@Mar 9 2009, 01:56 PM~13224885
> *any designs for a cutlass supreme???
> *


None made up but if your serious we can make it!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Mar 9 2009, 03:00 PM~13225497
> *
> *



Where you been Bro!! I thought MIA, bout to send teh Troops out!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*AZTEC SPROCKET RAFFLE #2*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)

JAS KILLING THEM MON!!!
P


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 15 2009, 11:18 AM~13582327
> *JAS KILLING THEM MON!!!
> P
> *



Hey Puro!!! Thanks for Dropin by Withteh New Gear!!! Design are Poppin' as usual!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO I'M REALLY INTERESTED IN A BUICK LOGO DESIGN SIMILAR TO THE PICTURE BELOW WITH WOODGRAIN ON IT

BUT ONE QUESTION...WHAT KIND OF ADAPTER DO I NEED TO MOUNT IT?


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

post up some flaked donuts :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~S.F.C.C._@Apr 21 2009, 06:19 AM~13639893
> *WHATS UP BRO I'M REALLY INTERESTED IN A BUICK LOGO DESIGN SIMILAR TO THE PICTURE BELOW WITH WOODGRAIN ON IT
> 
> BUT ONE QUESTION...WHAT KIND OF ADAPTER DO I NEED TO MOUNT IT?
> ...


PM me teh Info on your Ride and I'll let you know !


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 26 2009, 09:06 AM~13692131
> *We are your one Stop Shop!!
> 
> We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!
> ...


*

Absolutely the best place for any machined or hand made custom parts!!!!! Honest and hard working guy with high quality work!!!!  *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 26 2009, 10:13 AM~13692152
> *Absolutely the best place for any machined or hand made custom parts!!!!! Honest and hard working guy with high quality work!!!!
> *



Thanks For all the Love and Support Dave, form you and the Whole LUX MTL FAM!!! You Guys keep pushing me to do Bigger and Better Thangs!!! :biggrin: 

We Never Forget Our FAM!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## 82 Q-Deville (Sep 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 28 2009, 07:38 PM~14029253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE CADDY STEERING WHEEL


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82 Q-Deville_@Jun 4 2009, 11:14 AM~14092355
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE CADDY STEERING WHEEL
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 4 2009, 06:04 AM~14091301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wheel bro.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 4 2009, 06:58 PM~14096483
> *nice wheel bro.
> *



Thansk Bro!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 4 2009, 06:56 PM~14097581
> *Thansk Bro!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

My pics you may like


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

My homeboy got this yesterday, really impressed with the quality and can't wait to get it on. Will post pics



> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 28 2009, 04:38 PM~14029253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 9 2009, 01:10 PM~14138296
> *My homeboy got this yesterday, really impressed with the quality and can't wait to get it on.  Will post pics
> *


We Appreciate the support Brother and Glad you are Pleased with the Wheel!! We enjoy making custom parts just as much as ya'all like getting them!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 4 2009, 03:50 AM~14091261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 310~SFCC_@Jun 9 2009, 10:31 PM~14144247
> *:biggrin:
> *



Glad you Like Homie!!! make sure to post up pics once you get it in!!


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: FOR SURE


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 28 2009, 06:38 PM~14029253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*COME BY THE CCF BOOTH AT SCRAPE BY THE LAKE!! SUNDAY JULY 19TH 2009!*


----------



## DownIIClown (Oct 3, 2007)

SAY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR A LINCOLN TOWN CAR 96 I WANT THA LINCOLN EMBLEM IN THA CENTER HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DownIIClown_@Jul 1 2009, 11:45 PM~14357677
> *SAY HOMIE HOW MUCH FOR A LINCOLN TOWN CAR 96 I WANT THA LINCOLN EMBLEM IN THA CENTER HIT ME UP HOMIE
> *



PM SENT PLAYA!



WE GOT SOME NEW ONES WE WILL BE POSTING UP SHORTLY!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice work bro.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 22 2009, 12:21 AM~14544987
> *nice work bro.
> *



WHAT UP PLAYA!! BEEN A MINUTE STILLL!! HOW YOU BEEN!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 21 2009, 10:22 PM~14545007
> *WHAT UP PLAYA!! BEEN A MINUTE STILLL!!  HOW YOU BEEN!!
> *


good bro.trying to survive.you?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 22 2009, 12:23 AM~14545018
> *good bro.trying to survive.you?
> *


SAME THING HERE hOMIE  JUST PUTTIN IN THOSE HOURS!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TANK PLUGS*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14550056


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*Lowrider Bike & Monte Carlo Matching Wheels*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

* Chk out our other threads!! *

Lowrider Plaques
Monster Plaques
Optima Battery Holders
Custom Steering Wheels
Custom Backing Plates
Switch Plates
Pendants Dog Tags Emblems Wheel Chips
Custom Tank Plugs
Motor End Plates


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 29 2009, 02:50 PM~14920147
> * Chk out our other threads!!
> 
> Lowrider Plaques
> ...


PM sent!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Devious Sixty8_@Aug 29 2009, 04:39 PM~14920462
> *PM sent!
> *



*GOT IT PLAYA..NOW I HAVE TO PUT MY THINKING CAP ON!!  *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!*


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking for price of caddy with woodgrain and caddy with metal shipped to PA 15218


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Sep 7 2009, 11:52 PM~15009750
> *Looking for price of caddy with woodgrain and caddy with metal shipped to PA 15218
> *



PM SENT!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## lincoln863 (Feb 24, 2009)

any lincoln designs?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincoln863_@Sep 8 2009, 01:01 PM~15013724
> *any lincoln designs?
> *



hey brother!! got your PM and replied back


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Sep 8 2009, 02:35 PM~15014695
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i want a state of TEXAS one uffin:

how much?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 8 2009, 09:26 PM~15019079
> *i want a state of TEXAS one uffin:
> 
> how much?
> *



PM SENT!!


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Sep 8 2009, 10:39 PM~15021088
> *PM SENT!!
> *



sale pending after i gets back from vegas :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sleepy G_@Sep 9 2009, 12:46 AM~15022130
> *sale pending after i gets back from vegas  :cheesy:
> *



THANKS HOMIE!! AND HAVE A GOOD TIME!!

WISH I COULD GO THIS YEAR


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> before and after stearing wheel made by ccf customs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*TTMFT!!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Cecamania (Oct 1, 2009)

NICE WORK BRO!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cecamania_@Oct 1 2009, 08:48 PM~15243191
> *NICE WORK BRO!!!
> *



THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

:0 
Thats wheel came out nice!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candimann_@Oct 3 2009, 12:23 AM~15254472
> *:0
> Thats wheel came out nice!!!
> *



THANKS BROTHER!!


----------



## 71_cougar (Jul 13, 2009)

No impala steering wheels?any pics of all chrome impala or SS steering wheels...?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 71_cougar_@Oct 3 2009, 04:55 PM~15258486
> *No impala steering wheels?any pics of all chrome impala or SS steering wheels...?
> *


*
Funny Thing is No One has ever Ordered on From us So it was never Made!! 

If your looking to get one Made we can Most Definitly design it up for you Bro!!   *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!! MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Eddie!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF CUSTOMS SWITCH PLATE RAFFLE # 3*


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 29 2009, 02:07 PM~15504936
> *THE NEWEST MEMEBER OF THE CCF FAMILY!!!  MY NEW LIL GIRL WEIGHING IN AT 9LBS & 21" TALL!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Bro


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Nov 14 2009, 06:37 PM~15665991
> *Congrats Bro
> *


*Thanks Corey!!!*


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

how much for this style in all Chrome or all Gold or in both Chrome and gold with below design?


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Or this one without making the impala look too fat or pregnant








BTW going on a 63 Impala....and do these come with adapters?
Thanks


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 21 2009, 09:20 PM~14544975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR THE CADILLAC BATTERY HOLDER?? PM ME A PRICE W/SHIPPING


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION+Dec 9 2009, 02:58 PM~15926005-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got your PM Bro!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

got any billet 6 hole adapters to fit a 63 Impala?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 14 2010, 05:04 PM~16291514
> *got any billet 6 hole adapters to fit a 63 Impala?
> *



chk with billet specialties


----------



## PURO CERVANTES (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

what do the wheels look like without the woodgrain or white cover


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Jan 15 2010, 12:58 PM~16300436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Flat and Chrome


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*We are your one Stop Shop!!

We are a Full Machine, Design, Fabrication, Polish & Plating Shop serving a wide variety of Industries with an Array of Capabiliies!!

Spanning Over 30,000 sq.ft!!

Without the support of our Customers, Friends and Families we couldn't have made it this far!! So to you all THANK YOU FOR THE CONTINUING SUPPORT!!!*


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16654527
> *
> *



Hey Bro, how much snow you guys got over there?


----------



## duceoutdaroof (May 11, 2007)

How much for this type of steering wheel but with a oldsmobile logo? PM please and do you have pics of one


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 9 2009, 04:35 PM~15927694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

what those go for?
shit looks nice as fuck


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof+Feb 21 2010, 12:42 AM~16674843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
PM Sent Playa


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Feb 18 2010, 08:17 PM~16655804
> *Hey Bro, how much snow you guys got over there?
> *


Too much Homie :angry: gotta send some your way :biggrin:


----------



## irislogic (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice steering wheel. They look like rims to me though, I won't be able to get a grip on that shiny stainless metal!


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Feb 21 2010, 05:50 PM~16679711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 3 2008, 06:57 PM~10791414
> *Here's a better pic!
> 
> 
> ...


Price?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Waddda-up!!!!


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

was up jas long time


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 22 2010, 08:45 PM~16966105
> *was up jas long time
> *



Sheit Playa!! Where you been at!! Been a Minute Still!!!

How's things down your way??


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

WHATS THE PRICE ON THE CADDY STEERING WHEEL


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 22 2010, 10:11 PM~16966487
> *Sheit Playa!! Where you been at!!  Been a Minute Still!!!
> 
> How's things down your way??
> *



SH!T ITS BEEN HARD RECESS!ON KNOCKED ME OUT WITH A RIGHT AND LEFT HOOK, TRYING TO GET BACK ON MY FEET.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 23 2010, 07:45 PM~16979432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 12 2010, 04:47 PM~17170626
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 11 2010, 03:50 PM~17160425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking great Jas as always brother!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 18 2010, 05:44 PM~17229379
> *looking great Jas as always brother!!!
> *


Thanks Dave!!


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

T T M F T






















































[/quote]


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)

BIKE'S CHROME DONE BY CCF CUSTOMS T T M F T 


















[/quote]


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce (Sep 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 20 2010, 10:42 PM~16674843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looks awsome Jas!!!!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

got any for a buick?????


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

cant wait to get mine homie looks bad ass


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

just got that today homie it looks bad ass its gonna be nice on the ride thanks again hoime


----------



## DOUGHBOY20 (Feb 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81_cutty_@May 5 2010, 10:44 PM~17406178
> *x2
> *


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 4 2008, 06:24 PM~10574269
> *
> Any Inquiries on these please go to this Thread :
> 
> ...


*
Sik Homey!!! Get the Impala done!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows+May 12 2010, 09:31 AM~17463934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*YESSIRR!!!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 8 2010, 02:37 PM~17428378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 17 2010, 02:37 PM~17516319
> *Sik Homey!!! Get the Impala done!!
> *



HEY AL!!! HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER!!!

HOPE THING ARE ALL GOOD WITH MANDO, YOU AND INDENTITY IN AZ!!!

HERE IS TEH IMPALA WHEEL, JUST LMK WHICH ONE YOU WANT, FUUL METAL CHROME OR WRAP OF YOUR CHOICE!!

  :biggrin:


----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

how much for the impala one or if i make my own design?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> T T M F T


[/quote]


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 17 2010, 08:06 PM~17521270
> *HEY AL!!!  HOW YOU BEEN BROTHER!!!
> 
> HOPE THING ARE ALL GOOD WITH MANDO, YOU AND INDENTITY IN AZ!!!
> ...


 :wow: damn bro thats nice :cheesy: 

Im still saving up so i can take you up on that deal you gave me a while back :happysad:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by down_by_law_@Jul 13 2010, 12:19 PM~18034890
> *:wow: damn bro thats nice :cheesy:
> 
> Im still saving up so i can take you up on that deal you gave me a while back :happysad:
> *



JUST SAY THE WORD DBL!!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jul 14 2010, 09:57 AM~18044205
> *JUST SAY THE WORD DBL!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Jas, I cleaned up some of the b.s. out of your topic, hope you don't mind. You need any of that done just drop me a PM. 


On a side note, great guy to deal with here guys!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Oct 20 2010, 08:13 AM~18859614
> *Hey Jas, I cleaned up some of the b.s. out of your topic, hope you don't mind.  You need any of that done just drop me a PM.
> On a side note, great guy to deal with here guys!
> *


X2  I've never had a problem with Jas great product and great service he's true to his word


----------



## bighpdavis (Dec 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@May 6 2008, 11:43 PM~10596286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I GET A PRICE


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Oct 20 2010, 10:13 AM~18859614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent!


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Would like to get one for my cutty,,,, Price and pic?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JASJR_@Oct 23 2010, 07:10 PM~18889764
> *Would like to get one for my cutty,,,, Price and pic?
> *



HEY BRO, NO PICS BUT YOUR WOULD BE TEH FIRST! SO DESIGN WILL BE ORIGINAL!

PM ME YOUR IDEAS!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *KAKALAK*, Pure Xtc


I C U!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 20 2010, 09:15 PM~18864415
> *X2    I've never had a problem with Jas great product and great service he's true to his word
> *


:werd:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by duceoutdaroof_@Feb 20 2010, 11:42 PM~16674843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder whose steering wheel that is :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

*CCF Customs Swicth Plate Raffle # 4!!*


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

Wheres the chevy bowtie 1  ?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG SKIP_@Oct 24 2010, 06:37 AM~18892716
> *Wheres the chevy bowtie 1   ?
> *


no body has ever ordered/asked for one..your the first! 

R U placing an order??


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bighpdavis_@Oct 21 2010, 02:31 PM~18870967
> *CAN I GET A PRICE
> *


can i get a price to


----------



## BIG SKIP (Mar 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 24 2010, 04:51 PM~18895598
> *can i get a price to
> *


x3


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 23 2010, 07:55 PM~18890633
> * CCF Customs Swicth Plate Raffle # 4!!
> *


   Do a steering wheel raffle Homie  I'd take a few spots forsure man


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 24 2010, 07:26 PM~18895806
> *    Do a steering wheel raffle Homie    I'd take a few spots forsure man
> *



You know what bro, i was thinking the same thing.

If there is a demand then sure!

20 spots @ $25 each


What you think??


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

shit looks nice!!!!!!


----------



## Yastuvo (Jul 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 25 2010, 06:55 PM~18906031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Nice!! How Much? :thumbsup:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 24 2010, 02:17 PM~19153092
> *:0  :0 Nice!! How Much? :thumbsup:
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 24 2010, 03:17 PM~19153092
> *:0  :0 Nice!! How Much? :thumbsup:
> *


jas will take care of the lowrider fam!!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

SEXYNESS


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2010, 01:23 PM~19209721
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Dec 1 2010, 12:17 PM~19210160
> *SWEET!!!!
> *


U like it Homie


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 1 2010, 02:30 PM~19210272
> *U like it Homie
> *


How can I not!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

These are neat!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Dec 16 2010, 02:24 AM~19340538
> *These are neat!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## finewine89 (Jun 20, 2010)

Love the hood piece .. how do I get something done alo I just put in the cadi wheel in my ride n it looks real good ...keep up the good work


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

homeboy does the best work!!! Then wheel he made for me is nice!!!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 25 2010, 05:55 PM~18906031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to phx,az but with a tan cover grip???


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## BIG CHANO (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 24 2010, 02:22 PM~18894691
> *no body has ever ordered/asked for one..your the first!
> 
> R U placing an order??
> *


how much?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by finewine89+Dec 27 2010, 10:52 PM~19435172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pm's sent out before and now!!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:yes: nice aint the word for it :no:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 5 2011, 09:10 AM~19508940
> *:yes: nice aint the word for it :no:
> *



I KNOW THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks For the Love Brothers!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

PLEASE HELP OUR BROTHER OUT!!




> LuxuriouSMontreaL[/b],Jan 17 2011, 09:36 PM~19624026]
> 
> *
> Hey guys, if you can, register on this site and vote for my caddy at the Montreal International Auto Show. Takes 30 seconds to register and you can vote. Lowriding has to win and on top of it, it pisses off a lot of the import guys on the site... :biggrin: This is the link. Just go back in your email after to activate your account and then you will be able to vote:
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 18 2011, 09:58 PM~19634109
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigwilllowkey (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 25 2010, 07:55 PM~18906031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WHATS THE PRICE TAG ON THIS ONE


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigwilllowkey_@Jan 23 2011, 06:55 PM~19676194
> *NICE WHATS THE PRICE TAG ON THIS ONE
> *



PM Sent!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for you bro!!


----------



## louie (Jun 8, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

T T T :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks for the Luv Fam!!


----------



## CutlassLowRider (Jul 29, 2008)

MAKE A OLDSMOBILE CUTLASS ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

what kinda wheels you got laying around made up right now? how much you charging for the wheels? come with adapter kits to install?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CutlassLowRider+Feb 9 2011, 04:29 PM~19828659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comes complete ready to install.

Not much laying around, we are the manufacture so we make to order. what did you have in mind??


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

mite be grabbing this lac tomorrow, mite be interested if the price is right!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for badass products!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox+Feb 11 2011, 11:38 PM~19849155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Brother Mayne!!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 25 2010, 06:55 PM~18906031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


price?


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Cheech Marin (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## CUCO-MC (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Oct 25 2010, 06:55 PM~18906031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE, WHAT DO YOU HAVE FOR MONTE CARLO AND HOW MUCH


----------



## Big Worm (Jan 14, 2006)

*Very nice work ..... :thumbsup: *


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cheech Marin+Feb 18 2011, 12:34 AM~19898836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank Fam!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 8 2010, 12:35 PM~17428367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for one :biggrin:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> BIKE'S CHROME DONE BY CCF CUSTOMS T T M F T


[/quote]
:wow: :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Feb 24 2011, 05:37 PM~19951940
> *how much for one  :biggrin:
> *




PM Sent


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 2 2011, 11:42 PM~20004139
> *PM Sent
> *


never got it homie try again


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

PM'D YOU, HIT ME BACK THANKS.


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia+Mar 3 2011, 04:42 PM~20008052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DONE & DONE :biggrin:


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

pure xtc need i say more!!!
wait till its engraved and chromed!!
Jas is the best period!!!!


----------



## -JORGE- (Apr 12, 2007)

How much for a complete Cadillac steering wheel shipped to 30721


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

42001? 83 cuttlass :0


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

STILL HAVEN'T HEARD BACK FROM YOU ABOUT MY PM! :dunno:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ol e+Mar 10 2011, 02:53 AM~20056908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chk now Playa!


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

GOT YOUR RESPONSE! ...PM'D YOU AGIAN


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ol e_@Mar 10 2011, 12:53 AM~20056908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dang are you guys doing this work or what? I would really like to get the one i pm'd you about done, But man i cant even get a response in a timely matter. Do you want my business or what?????? If you do the wheel for me how do i know its ever going to get done if i cant even get a response!!!!!!


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Mar 17 2011, 10:03 PM~20118670
> *Dang are you guys doing this work or what? I would really like to get the one i pm'd you about done, But man i cant even get a response in a timely matter. Do you want my business or what?????? If you do the wheel for me how do i know its ever going to get done if i cant even get a response!!!!!!
> *


***** dont tripp on the home Jas..he always on point home dont trip ***** with the bad feedback shit!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ol e_@Mar 18 2011, 10:49 AM~20121794
> ****** dont tripp on the home Jas..he always on point home dont trip ***** with the bad feedback shit!!
> *


X2  Jas's word is solid  if tha homie comet's to a project it's gonna get done  and it'll be a high quality product  just give the homie time to do it


----------



## 5leepy417Lowrider (Jun 8, 2010)

pm me some quotes on steering wheels for ma caddy


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey guys my Apologies for the absences here on line, We experienced and breakdown with one of our machine and have been going nuts trying to get everything back on-line. 

Also I was off last few days cause my lady had some Surgery and I was taking care of here and the kids (3 of them).

We just need a day or so to reply to all the messages and get caught up.

We got all our friends and customers in mind!!

We thanks you all for your patients and understanding.

Much Luv and Respect to all our friends for the support during this time.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 20 2011, 04:31 PM~20136276
> *Hey guys my Apologies for the absences here on line, We experienced and breakdown with one of our machine and have been going nuts trying to get everything back on-line.
> 
> Also I was off last few days cause my lady had some Surgery and I was taking care of here and the kids (3 of them).
> ...


Damn homie you didn't say your girl was going for surgery hope she's o.k Homie


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 20 2011, 07:43 PM~20136374
> *Damn homie you didn't say your girl was going for surgery hope she's o.k Homie
> *



AND HE DIDNT MENTION HE LOST A FAMILY MEMBER AS WELL.... :angel:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Mar 20 2011, 09:10 PM~20138952
> *AND HE DIDNT MENTION HE LOST A FAMILY MEMBER AS WELL....  :angel:
> *


on the real :0 
you know you got my support Jas you need anything gimme a call Homie sorry for your loss :angel: :angel:


----------



## COCONUT (Feb 19, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 3 2008, 06:57 PM~10791414
> *Here's a better pic!
> 
> 
> ...


whats the price on this chrome steering wheel...lmk asap thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Mar 20 2011, 06:43 PM~20136374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MUCH LUV AND RESPECT BROTHERS! MEANS A LOT.


----------



## Redeemed1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Now that your back can i get a update about the PM i sent?? I would really like to have the wheel by the end of May!!!


----------



## 801coupe (Mar 30, 2011)

How much for the Chrome Cadillac wheel


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Mar 18 2011, 01:03 AM~20118670
> *Dang are you guys doing this work or what? I would really like to get the one i pm'd you about done, But man i cant even get a response in a timely matter. Do you want my business or what?????? If you do the wheel for me how do i know its ever going to get done if i cant even get a response!!!!!!
> *


dude is busy, he doesnt just make steering wheels :uh: His phone works and his mailbox is always working  

JAS CHOHAN
CHOHAN MACHINE TOOLS
1848 BONHILL ROAD # 4
MISSISSAUGA, ONTARIO
L5T 1C4
CANADA
416-731-8733


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20136276
> *Hey guys my Apologies for the absences here on line, We experienced and breakdown with one of our machine and have been going nuts trying to get everything back on-line.
> 
> Also I was off last few days cause my lady had some Surgery and I was taking care of here and the kids (3 of them).
> ...



damn man I didnt know either. I hope you she pulls through allright!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2011, 06:37 AM~20241666
> *damn man I didnt know either. I hope you she pulls through allright!!!!!!
> *


X2 homie  hope every is o.k


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Much Respect Brothers!! Everything is good!! then again how can it not be with my Homies Looking out for me!!


----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 9 2011, 04:24 PM~20299142
> *Much Respect Brothers!!  Everything is good!!  then again how can it not be with my Homies Looking out for me!!
> 
> 
> ...



THAT ENGRAVED "HOODNATIONAL RIDER WHEEL IS THE SICKEST WHEEL IVE EVER SEEN!!! TO BAD FOR EVERYONE ELSE! THE WHEEL BELONGS TO ME!!!
JAS IS A MFN MAN OF HIS WORDS!
ALL RESPECT TO JAS.
CANT WAIT TILL IT SITTS IN MY 64..ILL BE SMASHN ON FOOLS BE TRIPPN


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

those wheels are johnny blaze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

THAY ARE THE SHIT NEED ONE


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

PM SENT


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 9 2011, 04:24 PM~20299142
> *Much Respect Brothers!!  Everything is good!!  then again how can it not be with my Homies Looking out for me!!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sick wheel homie  we gonna have to do something for the caddy man


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Fam!


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## ol e (Jul 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 11 2011, 05:25 PM~20313409
> *thats a sick wheel homie  we gonna have to do something for the caddy man
> *


Jas is the best to do it!!
Thanx to the Home JAS and CCF Customs.
Jas had my custom wheel designed,engraved,chromed and deliverd to my door in less then 6weeks! even doe he had his downs with hes fam!
INTERNATIONAL SHIPPED to stockholm,sweden in 3days!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:  .
And the wheel is :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ol e_@Apr 19 2011, 11:00 PM~20378591
> *Jas is the best to do it!!
> Thanx to the Home JAS and CCF Customs.
> Jas had my custom wheel designed,engraved,chromed and deliverd to my door in less then 6weeks! even doe he had his downs with hes fam!
> ...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ol e_@Apr 20 2011, 02:00 AM~20378591
> *Jas is the best to do it!!
> Thanx to the Home JAS and CCF Customs.
> Jas had my custom wheel designed,engraved,chromed and deliverd to my door in less then 6weeks! even doe he had his downs with hes fam!
> ...


I dont expect anything less from jas :no:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

spacer for Adapter & Caprice Wheel


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 25 2011, 07:09 AM~20624923
> *spacer for Adapter & Caprice Wheel
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

How much for the caddy wheel shipped to 95815 my friend?


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

having trouble with PM's on new system

email me: [email protected]


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## chavez1mc (Sep 25, 2007)

How much for a impala steering wheel


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Dam those are nice how much for the olds ones both emblem and the script one pm.thanks


----------

